# Seiko Automatic 7s26b Accuracy



## marakesh

I've got (following the forum recomendations) a Seiko 5 watch and I really love it.

It's accuracy is about +15 sec. a day which is inside the standard range.

Does it make sense to try to adjust them better?


----------



## blackandgolduk

You can get them regulated, but I'd give it a two or three weeks to 'settle in' first - you should see accuracy improve. If you're still unhappy with the time keeping, get a professional watchmake to regulate it for you


----------



## noah1591

15 +/- is fine but if you do want to regulate it do like "blackandgolduk" says and give it some working in time I'd say at least a month of every day wear and see if it is faster or slower....

if your doing the work yourself give it a try

But I wouldn't waste your money to fix a 15+/-


----------



## Nono

question: I dont know what mechanism Seiko monster has,i know its an automatic, but isint a 15 sec a little too much? What's the accuracy on quarc watches (battery)???


----------



## normdiaz

Nono said:


> question: I dont know what mechanism Seiko monster has,i know its an automatic, but isint a 15 sec a little too much? What's the accuracy on quarc watches (battery)???


IMHO 15 seconds/day's not too shabby for an automatic. Automatics, except perhaps certified chronometers, will generally not be as accurate as quartz. Most quartz movements, even the cheapies, are in the +/- 15 seconds/month range. The "super" quartz models (not cheap) run +/- 20 seconds/year. I rarely have to reset a quartz against my atomic clock; they're close enough for my purposes, but I'm not super-anal on accuracy.


----------



## kay

Nono said:


> question: I dont know what mechanism Seiko monster has,i know its an automatic, but isint a 15 sec a little too much? What's the accuracy on quarc watches (battery)???


Monster use caliber 7s26 +-25 sec I thinks it normaly.


----------



## seamonkies

marakesh said:


> I've got (following the forum recomendations) a Seiko 5 watch and I really love it.
> 
> It's accuracy is about +15 sec. a day which is inside the standard range.
> 
> Does it make sense to try to adjust them better?


Seiko 5's have the 7S26 movement, which are quite easy to regulate.

You can easily get it to under 10 secs/day.

Here's a link on how to regulate the 7S26, which I found most helpful:

http://users.tpg.com.au/wookie99/regulatingwatches.html


----------



## jiZ

blackandgolduk said:


> You can get them regulated, but I'd give it a two or three weeks to 'settle in' first - you should see accuracy improve. If you're still unhappy with the time keeping, get a professional watchmake to regulate it for you


I regulated my own watch, and got it down to gaining 1 sec pr 24 hrs. Used to gain around 25 sec....A pro will cost you ten times the price of the watch. Try yourself, give it a couple of tries


----------



## messiaenic

jiZ said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get them regulated, but I'd give it a two or three weeks to 'settle in' first - you should see accuracy improve. If you're still unhappy with the time keeping, get a professional watchmake to regulate it for you
> 
> 
> 
> I regulated my own watch, and got it down to gaining 1 sec pr 24 hrs. Used to gain around 25 sec....A pro will cost you ten times the price of the watch. Try yourself, give it a couple of tries
Click to expand...

I have a 7s26 which is losing around 15 seconds a day, but, I'm somewhat nervous of regulating it myself. Is the procedure idiot proof, in that even my kind of klutz could handle it?


----------



## vamos666

messiaenic said:


> jiZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get them regulated, but I'd give it a two or three weeks to 'settle in' first - you should see accuracy improve. If you're still unhappy with the time keeping, get a professional watchmake to regulate it for you
> 
> 
> 
> I regulated my own watch, and got it down to gaining 1 sec pr 24 hrs. Used to gain around 25 sec....A pro will cost you ten times the price of the watch. Try yourself, give it a couple of tries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 7s26 which is losing around 15 seconds a day, but, I'm somewhat nervous of regulating it myself. Is the procedure idiot proof, in that even my kind of klutz could handle it?
Click to expand...

If you can change the battery in a quatrz watch and have a steady hand, you should be ok!


----------



## brokewatch

hi guys , i found this thread through a google search.

i need some advice please. i also have a sieko 5 that has been broken through sharp shocks.

i was bashing some fence posts into the ground and soojn after i noticed my watch had stopped. i turned the crown (winding wheel?) and it started again only now it runs fast , i set it a 12pm last night and it is now 45 mins fast.

do you guys think re-regulating it will put it right?

any help would be greatly appreciated and i would hate to lose it to something simple as i have had it for a while and have grown attached to it.

cheers

ROB


----------



## - Baz -

Sounds like it's out of balance and not something that re-regulating will fix. The balance mechanism will have to be reset or a new balance spring fitted (just guessing here). As for cost the 7S26 movement is fixable, but an entire new movement is not too expensive either. Depends which will work out to be the cheapest option. Find a reputable repair guy. As you've probably gathered by now, automatics don't like sharp shocks!


----------

